# The things that used to get you excited.



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

My wife (55) and i(52) have noticed the last few years that the things that used to excite us no longer do it. 

For her it was dancing and renisance fairs. For me it was bike riding and building models. 

Now it’s like “what’s next?” The old stuff doesn’t seem to move us like it used too. 

Anyone else running into this also? 

Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

My interests haven't changed that much, but priorities have shifted. I love paddling and biking. I used to ww kayak every weekend, but now it's all about Mountain biking. I get out several times a week, and plan to keep riding for as long as I can. I have no doubt I will get back to kayaking one day.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

At 49 and 5/6, I feel it. Up until this year, I was regularly riding 2000+miles a year and the wife 1000. This year, I will have to push to get 1200. But...been doing yoga 4 times a week, when 2 years ago I barely knew what it was. I used to be excited about climbing, skating, surfing, kayaking, and etc.


I am good with that, and the yoga excites us. As long as you still get excited.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am 51, but still feel like I am 27ish in my head. Most of the things that used to excite me still do...biking, drumming/music, hockey, travel. I do find my self having "old man" moments within these activities...like I HATE arena/big concerts now. Give me a local club, or punk rock house any day; I think hockey is getting wussified a bit...no one finished checks anymore, and don't get me started about the Interference penalty...I feel like a lot of guys back away from checks now....that would have got you sent to the minors back in the day

My wife is just now starting to get out from underneath the "darkness" of her previous marriage and some of the abuse that happened, so it is awesome to see that happening. She is getting back into photography again, and I also want to get her back to skating - she was a professional figure skater before the first marriage. when we first started dating, we would go to the rink and it was freaking CRAZY what she could do...like Olympic level stuff

I have been helping her now for 10 years to find herself again. Small victories are starting to amass a better outlook!! With the photography, she is now getting more and more excited to go on our camping trips...another activity that I love, that she is also starting to really love as well. She wants to start doing nature shots


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I used to ski every weekend from high school through college and then moved to a resort town for 7 years duri,g which I would ski or snowboard over 100 days per season. Now I rarely ski at all mostly due to lack of interest. 
My mtb mileage is way down this year, but my hours spent flat water paddling and hiking are up this year.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Birthdays use to get me excited. I have decided to take a sabbatical this year turning 65 next year instead of last week. 

Working in tight places no longer gets me excited like behind the panel of an aircraft or in the bilge of a cramped boat or under a crawl space. 

Politicians no longer get me excited. 

Weather forecasters and climate scientists no longer get me excited. 

Apocalyptic predictions no longer get me excited. 

What gets me excited, fresh powder, a great fall ride, a new high end bike, a pretty young thing, dogs and of course, somebody running me off the road on my bike.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Life goes on...*

Things that used to get me excited still do for the most part.

I'm 71.

My friends and I used to ride our bikes through the woods on animal trails back in the 1950's and I still do. Yesterday was my 113 ride this year. I get very excited when I get a new bike and like to keep up on current trends. I also ride a lot better then I used to and get a certain perverse joy out of passing eBikes on climbs. (No, I do not have and do not need an eBike myself.)

I started skiing in college and still do. My usual goal is 70 to 80 days on snow each season and sometimes I exceed that but, at least, come close. Like with bikes, I'm on top of current trends and ski with a lot of ex racers so we are not a bunch of old people sticking to the easiest trails. I was an instructor for 26 years and stay current with PSIA.
I still travel to ski new areas and also enjoy skiing my home areas.

I started surfing at 16 and, in one form or another, still do. Less on a traditional surfboard and more on a body board or ocean kayak but I still ride waves.

I started playing guitar at 12 and still do but the days of garage bands are long gone.

My wife and I always traveled and still do. Age is just an excuse. Last year we climbed a mountain on Kauai. We've been to 27 countries at last count and will do our usual biannual month in Hawaii next September (family on the Big Island). After that we hope to finally get to Portugal, Spain and Morocco with a heavy emphasis on Morocco.

I was never all that excited about cars. They always seemed a waste of money. Cars still don't do much for me though I now lease and turn mine over every three years and my wife still insists on driving a manual.

I spent 20 years in the military and retired from the army but don't go all out with flags and stuff. It was a worthwhile part of our life but not our life.

Watching my son's grow into successful men and having a grand daughter are the best changes and I really enjoy the family.

Enough old man ramblings. My wife of 42 years and I always look forward. What is still to come is more exciting then what was. We have little desire to live in the past. No one would mistake us as being conservative, politically, socially or otherwise.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rev Bubba again.
_ 
And pass some to your wife for sticking to a manual!

I'm going the opposite direction from OP and getting excited returning to things from my past that I was just too busy for. My kids are both in college now and I have more time for myself. I've been going on further out exploratory mountain bike rides and doing more hiking. I'm wanting to get back into backpacking and possibly bikepacking. And more camping. And fly fishing. And wood working if I can ever get caught up with everything I need to fix around our house. My wife and I got more into gardening with the pandemic. She would never admit it but she enjoys getting out and watering and looking after the veggies. And it's certainly good for her to get outside more.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve had three main hobbies in my life—guitar, surfing, and mountain biking, but it’s hard for me to focus on all three at once on additional to work, family, life, etc. 

While I play guitar almost every day (I play a lot of gigs in the summer) and I ride my bike nearly every day, I haven’t surfed much in the past couple of years.

I actually just thought about it and this is the first year I haven’t paddled out in the past 40 years. I used to go every time there was a swell, year-round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Home improvement projects. I use to do them all myself but find that I hire a lot of them out to free up my time for other things these days.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Happybill68 said:


> My wife (55) and i(52) have noticed the last few years that the things that used to excite us no longer do it...


In our late 60s and definitely. We always would monomaniacally pursue whatever each of us was into at the time, and now it's all pretty meh. We still dabble at things, but with far less single minded obsession.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Just turned 64 and my interests have always revolved around outdoor activities, primarily skiing, non-motor boating, biking, hunting and climbing. My interest rotates as I discover new aspects of these general themes such as a 5 year foray into sailing or a recent period of ultra bikepacking. Currently multi-day river running in a number of different boats has currently taken precedence. I guess the key to maintaining interest is diversity and constant learning. Also very important thing to always have at least one activity that my wife and I do together - does wonders for that other activity that is always better shared.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

_My wife (55) and i(52) have noticed the last few years that the things that used to excite us no longer do it._

Do you think it's gotten this way since the pandemic began, or was it noticeable prior? The current situation is exhausting many of us and can impact a person's joy for activity.

Otherwise, it may be time to try out some other ideas, whatever they may be. The collective group out here can offer suggestions but ultimately it's up to the both of you.

My wife and I are of a similar age as you both, and since our kids are college age we do much more together than years past. Kind of a preview of retirement...


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

My work. 

I've 46 years as a theatrical lighting director and stage electrician. I have truly loved what I do, I've met and worked with many great artists, worked on a lot of very rewarding shows and had the privilege to work with some really smart and talented co-workers. 

Covid killed my business. All the talented free-lance stagehands I have spent years working with have been un-employed for 8 mos now and many have abandoned the business. I may never see or work with many of these people again. 

I've been fortunate to have a tenured position at a State of NY college that has for reasons unknown to me, retained all (or near most) of the employees full time, in a work from home situation, which means for me, not much to do as I work on a stage and with theaters closed, no work. 

I was about done with the business before CV19 hit, now I'm in near retirement mode and liking it. I have about zero interest in returning to work and may well retire whenever they recall us full time. I feel sad that a career is ending this way but am now truly looking forward to retiring.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've raced just everything with wheels for 40 years and after I had a stroke at the age 53 I've pretty much lost all desire to compete or even be concerned about how good/ fast or cool I am. I'm just happy to be alive and have fun riding with my friends.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rob214 said:


> I've raced just everything with wheels for 40 years and after I had a stroke at the age 53 I've pretty much lost all desire to compete or even be concerned about how good/ fast or cool I am. I'm just happy to be alive and have fun riding with my friends.


i fell the same way after having a heart attack 3 years ago...I was pretty competitive in and at my job, and used to get real stressed out when plans did not happen like they should

but now, the glitches, and bumps don't bother me anymore. I have learned that I don't control everything, and that sometimes you have to make a plan B and C...

I am still competitive, but I now see my job in more of a proactive, plan ahead kind of light rather than a reactive, scramble like crazy kind of light.

I think everyone around me is also benefitting from my new chill attitude


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Motorcycles and off road vehicles, kinda glad they don't excite me anymore as they were expensive interests. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

First world problems, truly.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

At 59, generally speaking, the same things still excite me today as they always have. maybe not into building city's out of Lego for my Matchbox cars any more, but that faded some time ago . It actually turned into my first career as an Architect.

But I have always kinda shifted gears through the years and months with some of my interests. Not a seasonal thing, just shifts in degree of interest. The same interests come and go at varing degrees of focus. However, mountain biking is an exception. Full focus since the 70's.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> First world problems, truly.


It doesn't mean they aren't issues.

It's all relative. The Stage 1 cancer guy is looking really good to the Stage 4 dude....


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

My body is pissed off these days when I bounce off tree's at speed. But I still crave the adrenaline rush of something extreme. I'm pulled back on high speed mtb and massive victory or death jumps and have dived into lower speed steep stupid tech. 

To others the stupid steep tech seems more dangerous. Because its grade 5+ or even beyond mtb grades and hardly considered a ridable track. The advantage of low speed stupid tech is that if you crash its usually just a bruise or 2 because the speed is so much slower. 

On the flip side. I'm still rehabbing a shoulder ligament tear 12 months on from clipping a tree on a high speed grade 3 track and my front tooth is in the process of getting a root canal from crashing by over clearing victory or death monster step up.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't start mtb'ing until 2012, when my new wife and I were looking for a sport neither of us had done, so we could learn together. I've been a rock climber and skier since my early 20's, but now at 68 I don't enjoy climbing like I used to. The adrenalin of mtb'ing seems to fill the void left from climbing. I still get out on occasion for some easy routes, and on the mountaineering side, continue my life-goal which is to summit ski all of the Cascade volcanoes (I have a few in Oregon I haven't done yet). I had thought I would continue rock climbing at a respectable level "forever", but I'm surprised at how easy it's been to switch to biking as my primary sport. I guess adrenaline is adrenaline, no matter how we generate it!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> First world problems, truly.


Amen...


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^^^ This entire forum is about first world problems. So what's your point specific to this thread???


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

A sky full of flat bottomed cumulus clouds (aka a "hundred mile day") used to get my heart beating fast when I was a soaring pilot, but it's been years since I flew (or clouds had that effect on me).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

russinthecascades said:


> ^^^^^ This entire forum is about first world problems. So what's your point specific to this thread???


I was replying to nurse ben's post about first world problems...

I think specific to this thread, I have found my self not getting all pissy or up in arms. or excited like I used to when:

I can't get internet
I don't get to eat out
I don't get to ride my bike
I don't get to visit people I know
I don't get to watch hockey
I don't get a package that I ordered in 3 hours of ordering it
I don't get to drive as fast as I want

...the list could go on, but I have found that - especially after my heart attack, if things don't go my way, I just wait till they do. And I don't sympathize with people who rage and get triggered about things that are really not fundamental to basic survival and comfort....

I am sort of over the "me" focus of first world people I guess


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

...still do!!

First ride out with buds for almost two weeks 

I was like a little kid again, hitting jumps and drops 

Had the ole 50c 10c going on twice during the ride 

Hit a gap jump for the second time... way too far... huck to flat pretty much 

Then on a rocky jump/drop, I sent it too far again!? Probably only 3rd/4th time I've hit it 

Landed in a gnarly rock garden flat, rather than the rocky transition 

Left foot came unclipped & thought it was curtains 

So much fun riding with the breavers 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

...still doh!!


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have been an arborist for 26 years now and at one time I was into recreational climbing in the weekends. Now I have 4 more years and I can retire from my City Arborist job. It cannot happen soon enough. I don’t want to wish time away but all I want to do in life is ride and play music. I have been a guitarist and singer since I was 12 and have played all over western Montana (my home is Missoula MT). I also started racing BMX when I was 12. Bikes and music have been the center point of my life for 38 years now and I really could care less about being an Arborist, something I recently identified as. I’ll always love trees and I can use my bike to get to some giants way back in the Montana mountains but I’m not going to climb them. Since the pandemic the MTB has been a focal point, I played gigs outdoors this summer for a bit but then backed away when the crowds stopped being able to keep their distance. So my bike got a lot more use, then I decided to sink myself into it even more and bought a 2021 Epic Evo Comp in late September. I have put some miles on it since and love the bike. It is great for getting a long way back into the woods on a fire road or take that road up and a single track trail down. At 50 I’m not really looking to bomb a down hill but I have ventured into a couple of black trails that I would not have on my previous hardtail. I’ll get back to giging when the world is right again but to my surprise I’m not in a big hurry, though the money can buy some killer parts, it bought the new bike to begin with. Music is my number one though, even if I’m good with this break. If I could only have one thing it would be music, specifically guitars and amps. I grew up in Memphis and it’s in my blood. I think the inability to play with other people pulled the rug out from under me a bit. I played with others 3-4 times a week in multiple bands, it makes playing alone a real let down. My number two is biking. It’s hard to get in the mountain in the winter with deep snow but I do ride to and from work daily and have studded tires for the commute. So a big part of life is riding even if it is on pavement, add some ice and car and it can be a real adventure. The pandemic has brought me back to a place that I think I will stay in, I’ll balance gigs with riding. I have a big blues fest rebooked for Wallace ID this summer, now I have plans to bring my bike and ride during the days and play during the nights. I think it will be a great way to go forward, good music, friends and explore some new trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

russinthecascades said:


> ^^^^^ This entire forum is about first world problems. So what's your point specific to this thread???


If you have to ask, you probably wouldn't understand...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Crankout said:


> It doesn't mean they aren't issues.
> 
> It's all relative. The Stage 1 cancer guy is looking really good to the Stage 4 dude....


I spend a lot of time talking to older folks, many of whom are struggling with old age. The struggle is not exactly what you'd expect, it's not their health so much as their lack of motivation, lack of desire, just a lack for the zest of life.

Yet there they are, struggling to find themselves, after all those years of life, they have forgotten how to live.

It's the damndest thing, but the more people are exposed to the abundance of choices in the modern world, the more they seem to struggle with boredom and lack of purpose.

Perhaps having too many choices makes a simple life seem less than adequate?

So yeah, when you have it all and you're bored with life, that is most certainly a first world problem.


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

- Muscle Cars/drag racing. Just doesn't do it for me anymore. It's an expensive hobby, break a lot components when racing and I just don't want to lie on my back under a car anymore. Swapping/pulling motors when you're in your 20s with your buddies was just more fun than now.

- Next to go is my street motorcycle. Too many distracted drivers, crossing the center line or doing stupid stuff. I'm more pissed off when riding than enjoying it.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

" Next to go is my street motorcycle. Too many distracted drivers, crossing the center line or doing stupid stuff. I'm more pissed off when riding than enjoying it."

Had a guy run a light that had been red for about 10 seconds. People were beeping at him as he missed the front of my motorcycle by about 5 feet going 50mph. He never even looked up from his phone. Sold my bike the next day.
I used to watch a lot of NFL, but the combination of concussions, domestic violence cases, and probably just getting older and not being interested in watching 20-somethings play a sport turned me off. Now I just watch some highlights if I have the time.
Work travel used to excite me--new places! Airplanes! New people! At some point I realized it was not a vacation--just more work hours, sleeping in hotel rooms, and being stuffed into a full airplane and fed crappy food. Traveling 2-3 weeks every month took the excitement out of it.
Thankfully I'm still passionate about mtnb, and can't wait to explore some places i haven't ridden post-pandemic. This medical crisis has taught me never again to postpone a trip.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Take every opportunity to try something new, never so no to a challenge, and go out of your way to make life unusual.

This winter try a thirty day challenge: Every day for thirty days, try something new.

If it doesn't stick, try a new thirty day challenge, before you know it we'll be in Spring and riding season will be back!


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

61 years old now. About the only thing I have noticed that doesn't excite me much any longer is racing. Until just a few years ago I was always looking for a race. Motocross, vintage MX, running, MTB something. Even got "serious" about OCR racing for a while. Actually started noticing that drive to compete slipping away last year. Now with everything being cancelled I haven't missed it. My 11 year old son really missed all the events we were signed up for this year but I was some what relieved. I still really enjoy the same old things I have for most of my life, especially being on 2 wheels. I tell my boy about how I just love being on a bicycle or motorcycle all the time. Great memories all the way back to childhood. I've tried many different hobbies over the years and always come back to the bikes.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> I spend a lot of time talking to older folks, many of whom are struggling with old age. The struggle is not exactly what you'd expect, it's not their health so much as their lack of motivation, lack of desire, just a lack for the zest of life.
> 
> Yet there they are, struggling to find themselves, after all those years of life, they have forgotten how to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I have a couple of motorcycles gathering dust on the side of the house. After a lifetime of riding I've just lost the bug entirely. But in their place I am absolutely crazy about hopping on my ebike and cruising around town. 28mph is the new 100!

I don't think I will ever lose my excitement for snowboarding, but what has changed is the need for intensity. After going cat skiing for my 50th and working way too hard for face shots, I figure that is a good time to tap out with the crazy stuff and enjoy the experience. Riding the lift, bombing groomers, just being on the hill and breathing the air does it for me. 

I spent most of the last ten years getting as strong as I could in powerlifting. Almost, alllllmooooosst reached my goal of a 500 lb deadlift before being dx'd with arthritis in my hip. Since then I still enjoy lifting, but more for general fitness than brute strength. I have nothing left to prove and am not willing to do to my body what it takes to close the gap. 

I've pretty much lost my taste for drinking beer, a habit that served me all too well from my teens into my late 40s. Just takes too much out of me these days and I'm tired of chasing the perfect IPA. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy a good pint or three but it's mostly the "old school" good beers like Anchor Steam and Sierra Nevada. 

I think the bike is where my passion hasn't faded, but I chalk that up to walking away from the sport for most of my 30s and 40s and I am having a blast with the new modern tech. I love being a better rider at 51 than I was at 25, even if that is due almost entirely to the bike. I'm still having a blast.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats on all those years in youth ministry! I only lasted 2 years straight out of college but ended up teaching high school PE for 35 years so I still got to work with kids! A relationship with God and Jesus does give more purpose to life for me. I'm retired now and riding a lot and looking for a church in a new town. 
For the theme of this thread I don't get too excited about having the latest gear for riding. Guess I never was since i still have a couple jerseys from Supergo circa 1995! I get what's on sale and works even if it may not be that stylish. The best looking bike gear can't help my appearance much anyway!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I mainly get excited about having peace and quiet now.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sideknob said:


> I mainly get excited about having peace and quiet now.


Those are my two best friends,,, Peace and Quiet!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

JCKID58 said:


> Those are my two best friends,,, Peace and Quiet!


Really! I'll have to invite those guys over. For my age, I hang out way too much with Stu and Pid.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I have to admit that my excitement for a good cocktail and engaging in personal relations continues.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Despite my senior induced general lack of interest, I sometimes get enthused about tackling some project or another. When that happens, I lie down on the couch until the feeling goes away.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Opposite of the question - things that get me excited that didn't used to as much...

I always hated whiskey and avoided it for decades, but someone introduced me to a nice single malt a year ago. Enjoying that. 

Along those lines, I've choked down Tequila on occasion over the years. The good stuff is so much better than what I could afford when younger.

Look forward to the next series to binge watch. The amount of time I am willing to spend in front of the TV is not nearly enough to keep up with all the great programming - and not nearly as much as when I was younger. Watching one episode every day or two all the way through a series is something I look forward to.

I've always liked food preparation, but I've been much more actively seeking out recipes and expanding the folder of recipes I like.

More on topic, I think I am ready to sell the 400 HP vehicle and getting a high MPG low maintenance low insurance low repair cost vehicle.


----------



## Father Brown (Jan 1, 2021)

My wife and I no longer care for late night parties anymore.


----------



## glenncz (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm always excited about getting out for a bike ride, esp to new places. Like tomorrow, had most of day to kill 3 hrs away while wife goes dress shopping w/ daughter. So, I picked a nice new 30 mile rail/trail ride. Today i did a little further exploration of a state park park mtn bike trails. Maybe some xc skiing tomorrow or this week. But I am bummed how my western ski season is likely cancelled due to travel restrictions. Always planning the next adventure. I'm 62 and have hardly slowed down a beat.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I’m not so much into bass playing as I used to be. I still play some, but most of the fun is gone.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> I'm not so much into bass playing as I used to be. I still play some, but most of the fun is gone.


I hope that never happens to me!!!

Maybe you need a new bass ....N+1?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I hope that never happens to me!!!
> 
> Maybe you need a new bass ....N+1?


LOL! I have five basses as it is. I think the best way to get back into it would be to play with other musicians. Playing with a good drummer is heaven. Hard to do during Covid though.


----------

